# ACT 8rd 1911 Magazines



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Back in Oct. I purchased a RIA 1911 & it came with a Novak 8 rd magazine. When I got it home I just put it in the safe for a couple weeks. I got it out to clean it before taking it to the range. I saw what I at first thought was a scratch on the polymer floor plate. Upon closer examination I discovered that the floor plate was cracked all the way through.

I contacted Novak about a replacement floor plate and was told that Armscor didn't get their mags from them so I would have to contact Armscor. To their credit Armscor didn't replace the floor plate but did send a brand new replacement magazine. However, I now have a perfectly good brand new magazine with a cracked base plate. A short time later I ascertained that Novak magazines are made in Italy by ACT Magazines. They also manufacture OEM mags for Taurus, Beretta, Sig Sauer,Kimber, Paraordinance, & Metro Arms.

I contacted ACT about purchasing two floor plates (1 to replace the broken one & one for a spare) and waited two weeks & emailed them again. They forwarded that 2nd email to their US distributor, Precision Sales Int. Someone from that company phoned me on Dec. 14th and said they were sending me two floor plates. It has been 28 days since that phone contact and I still do not have the floor plates that I was willing to buy. I have sent them emails twice since then. They do not reply to emails. I've tried to be patient & give them the benefit of the doubt. Some companies shut down for inventory over the Christmas holiday. + they may be getting ready for the Shot Show. But I feel they've had more than enough time to drop two little base pads in a bubble pack envelope, stick a couple stamps on it & drop it in a mailbox on the way to lunch or home from work.

They may make a great product. I don't know. I've had very little experience with their magazines. But their customer service is definately lacking. Poor customer service will eventually kill any business over time.

One thing I did learn from the PSI rep during the phone conversation is that the polymer floor plates tend to get dried out over time and are subject to cracking if dropped on a hard surface. About once a year they should be removed from the magazine & placed in near boiling water for an hour and a half.

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Well the magazine floor plates arrived in the mail today. I couldn't believe it as I actually had given up hope of ever getting them.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I've seen mag floor plates advertised on the net at Midway and Brownel. I don't know how much you can swap them around between brands but I'd bet you can to some degree or another. Glad you got that mag up and going.


----------

